

The Value of a Piece of Facebook - pathik
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/28/business/28sorkin.html

======
aberkowitz
Is the donation entirely altruistic? From what I understand, Mark Zuckerberg's
gift creates a new foundation with an interest in increasing the price of
Facebook's stock.

